# اكبر موقع يختصص بالهندسة الطبية



## نسيم الخلد (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هذه اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الكريم

اليكم احد اكبر المواقع في العالم الذي يختض في مجالات الهندسة الطبية والطب 

هذا الموقع يحتوي على عشرات الالاف من المجلات في هذا المجال


www.pubmed.com


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يوليو 2006)

*عضو دائم لنا*

الأخ الكريم نسيم الخلد 

اهلأ وسهلأ بك .

نرحب بك وسط اخوانك واصدقائك المهندسين العرب قسم الهندسة الطبية .

كما نشكر جهودك في اول مشاركة وان شاء الله تكون سند لأخوانك الذين يتطلعون للأفق المنشود .

وتحية لك مفعّمة بالمحبة .

البغدادي:77: :77: :77:


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ايضا انصحكم باستخدام هذا الموقع فقد استفدت منه كثيرا انا وزملائي ولكن معظم المقالات المنشورة غير مجانية ولكنها ليست مشكلة فقط خذوا ايميل ناشر المقالة التي تعجبكم وراسلوا صاحبها واخبروه انكم لا تمكلون اشتراك في قاعدة البيانات هذه وانكم لا تستطيعون الحصول على اشتراك وانكم مهتمون بما ينشره هذا الكاتب وبهذا الموضوع بالذات وستجدون بانه اكثر من 90% ممن تراسلوهم سيردون عليكم ويبعثوا لكم المقالة التي تريدون طبعا الطريقة مجربة وقد حصلنا انا وزملائي على عدة مقالات بهذه الطريقة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (5 أغسطس 2006)

هناك موقع آخر جدير بالاهتمام
www.bmes.org


----------



## almoqasube (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم جدا والله يبارك في الجميع


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

مواقع بالفعل مفيده
الى الأمام


----------



## abdelrafe (17 أغسطس 2006)

ياترى فى موقع خاص بالهندسة الطبية اقدر من خلالة اتعلم بجد


----------



## abdelrafe (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا خريج جديد وارجو المساعدة فى هذا المجال


----------



## abdelrafe (17 أغسطس 2006)

بمعنى اصح مهندس جديد


----------



## abdelrafe (17 أغسطس 2006)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو العز السوري (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ياااااااااااااااااااااا حلو


----------



## مصعب السروي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر يااخي


----------



## حموي13 (27 مايو 2007)

اخواني موقع الهندسة الطبية ومافي اخي حدا حكى عن شبكات الغاز الطبي وكيفية دراسة المخططات وتنفيذها


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## هندسة_طبية (22 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد وائل (26 يوليو 2007)

انا مشترك جديد في الملتقى وهذه اولى مشاركاتي
لقد انهيت الثانوية العامة وبدات البحث في التخصصات وقد فكرت بالهندسة الطبية واود معرفة معلومات عنها وعن ماهيتها وما شروط القبول فيها وما مجالات العمل بعد التخرج والجامعات التي تدرسها وما مدى صعوبتها
ارجوا من حضراتكم مساعدتي وايفادي بما لديكم من معلومات
مع جزيل شكري


----------



## ياسر الطائي (26 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم شباب انا ياسر الطائي من العراق خريج هندسة طبيية وحاب اكون صديق لكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2007)

خالد وائل قال:


> انا مشترك جديد في الملتقى وهذه اولى مشاركاتي
> لقد انهيت الثانوية العامة وبدات البحث في التخصصات وقد فكرت بالهندسة الطبية واود معرفة معلومات عنها وعن ماهيتها وما شروط القبول فيها وما مجالات العمل بعد التخرج والجامعات التي تدرسها وما مدى صعوبتها
> ارجوا من حضراتكم مساعدتي وايفادي بما لديكم من معلومات
> مع جزيل شكري



اهلأ وسهلأ بك اخأ وصديقأ لنا ,

انصحك بتصفح القسم وستجد ما يرضيك ويحقق طموحك :85: .

البغدادي :20: .


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

choukran


----------



## سيدعبدالله (27 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mr.siiin (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## mohammed.madani (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------

